# VR6 and Proud



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

So a short time ago I did a thing. Well actually I saw a YouTube video and it hit an itch that I was already scratching at images will display the result below. So I'm waiting for a badge to be made up to insert into the steering wheel but also when the guy gets back to me going to see if he can do me a set again for the rear in black. 
The reason being is the colour grade disappears on my car so you don't notice it so much and it's not matching the TT chrome effect. I have since plasti dipped my rear badges to black and it's a lot better but want to redo it as I got called out and it hasn't had the finish I wanted. It won't look it but the rear badge is straight the curve of the boot and photo angle is throwing it off.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Pretty cool!  It would be interesting to see how it looks on either side of the front wings, similar to how Ferrari displays their badge. Sorry for the crappy graphic, just kluged it together for the concept.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

MT-V6 mentioned the same and I'm wondering if I can find someone to do the door kick plates.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Pretty cool! All custom made (?) but look factory-ish  The one on the back I'd probably have made in chrome and put on the other side to avoid "too much badge on one side", but looks cool nonetheless. I agree that the brushed look is way better than chrome but just to match the factory badge I mean. 

You can try the glossifier on the plasti-dip to make it look a little nicer, just a tip. But yeah you won't get to a factory-lookin' glossy black badge that way--you could try to paint them alternatively but that would require removing from the car.

On a side note I added the little IE badge to my trunk/hatch lid. It looks kind of stand-out given the green colour, probably should have gotten the black, but what's done is done.


----------



## HRAB (Apr 28, 2021)

Nidana said:


> So a short time ago I did a thing. Well actually I saw a YouTube video and it hit an itch that I was already scratching at images will display the result below. So I'm waiting for a badge to be made up to insert into the steering wheel but also when the guy gets back to me going to see if he can do me a set again for the rear in black.
> The reason being is the colour grade disappears on my car so you don't notice it so much and it's not matching the TT chrome effect. I have since plasti dipped my rear badges to black and it's a lot better but want to redo it as I got called out and it hasn't had the finish I wanted. It won't look it but the rear badge is straight the curve of the boot and photo angle is throwing it off.


I was thinking of doing this! Didn't the R32 Golf have an VR6 badge or am I imagining that?

Did you make these yourself or get someone to make them?


----------



## AB888 (May 23, 2021)

Yep looks pretty good to me - I’d love to put something like on my V6 too, so keep us updated ok


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

As I said before, I like these a lot. Looking forward to seeing the steering wheel one too


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

HRAB said:


> I was thinking of doing this! Didn't the R32 Golf have an VR6 badge or am I imagining that?
> 
> Did you make these yourself or get someone to make them?


I don't think the .:R32 did but the GTI/GLI VR6 would have, yes. Various VW cars around the Mk3-Mk4 Golf era that had the VR6, had a VR6 badge. Mk4 GTI/GLI could have had either 1.8T or 2.8L VR6 so there was always the GTI/GLI badge _plus_ the "1.8T" or "VR6" badge.

I guess with the .:R32 it's already implied there's a VR6 there, so no need for the additional badge. The more recent .:Rs also never have any "2.0T" or other engine badge anywhere, neither do S3, TT-S, etc.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Pretty cool! All custom made (?) but look factory-ish  The one on the back I'd probably have made in chrome and put on the other side to avoid "too much badge on one side", but looks cool nonetheless. I agree that the brushed look is way better than chrome but just to match the factory badge I mean.
> 
> You can try the glossifier on the plasti-dip to make it look a little nicer, just a tip. But yeah you won't get to a factory-lookin' glossy black badge that way--you could try to paint them alternatively but that would require removing from the car.
> 
> On a side note I added the little IE badge to my trunk/hatch lid. It looks kind of stand-out given the green colour, probably should have gotten the black, but what's done is done.


Yeah they was custom made and as like many others I have switched the bumpers and skirts for newer models and wanted something in the audi theme. 
I have always thought the 3.2 badge that some have and some don't looks a little out of place and couldn't work out how could even get some of my ideas made up in my head. Then a youtube channel I have been watching dropped a video and it was an instant that's what I have been wanting moment. So I had them made up and fitted them in keeping with Audi’s badging theme. I get what you mean about putting it on the other side of the boot as it's pretty long as I do consider removing the 6 sometimes to shorten it but then the front won't look right. It's also why I kept the front to just vr6 as thought it wouldn't look right.

Ordered from here.









R E N E W A R T ® (@renewart_lleida) • Instagram photos and videos


8,342 Followers, 967 Following, 438 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from R E N E W A R T ® (@renewart_lleida)




www.instagram.com





The video that had what was in my head floating around but they had done it.






Not that happy with some of the dip on the tt and v part but then I got called away from it. At least with dip you can start over.


----------



## zsdom (Oct 25, 2020)

I'd 100% buy if they were chrome & for sale


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

That actually doesn’t look bad!


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Just an update really as received my steering wheel badge along with a new rear badge in gloss black. I just was not happy with the plastidip but do find it useful to test the waters on reversible colour changes. 

Anyway steering wheel. 









The lettering is raised slightly and I do have a silver version but this looks better in the flesh. 

Then the rest with all in gloss black and no dip. 









So I’m just waiting to hear back from some else about the kick plates for the door but that’s gone very quiet. Not going to lie my fuel cap has dip on to see if I’m happy with it being in black and willing to bet next visit for fuel it will all be off again and have some dip on the front rings as have struggled getting them in gloss black in my size even having checked with Audi. Hopefully this week that’s complete. 
A black blade for the rear wing and fuel cap in black also now on the list to be sprayed and not in plastidip.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I always thought that the lower spoke of the steering wheel needed a little something. I like that.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Any other VR6  owners up for a group purchase? I've just PM'd the instragram account.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Do we have the option of chrome or black? I wouldn't mind a chrome one so it matches my OEM badges.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

They can do matt, gloss black or as pictured I had asked about chrome but they don’t do it in chrome. I would have been happy to have it in chrome tried seeing if I could get it done myself but had no luck.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, that's unfortunate.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

This may help with paint matching 










I quite like minimalistic at the back - TT, rings & a little quattro badge only - but steering wheel & radiator grill I would get.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

From the maker :

Price for 1 set (front + rear + steering wheel is 100€ + shipping costs.

For 10 sets I can make a 25% discount. '

***
Seems a little steep but I don't know whats involved. I've just asked about separate pricing.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Possible group buy in the making I’m just adding supplied images from my initial enquiry for reference purposes for anyone interested.


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 19, 2008)

Any news on the group buy?


Nidana said:


> Possible group buy in the making I’m just adding supplied images from my initial enquiry for reference purposes for anyone interested.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I have no idea if one is being set up I made my comment as some interest was had in what I done. I have seen the guy that made them is not taking new orders until early January as he has a backlog he is doing with other badges also. 

My plan for custom kick plates with someone else hit a dead end but found someone else I’m waiting to hear back from. This idea is proving to being a little slower in the making. I’m also replacing my coin button for my Leyo dsg shift knob just waiting on that also. My coin button I had custom made before whilst does what’s needed just wasn’t quiet right.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

@Nidana these are awesome small details! 

By kick panels do you mean the scuff trim as you enter the car and mind mentioning how much your SW logo and rear logo add-ons were?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

IPG3.6 said:


> @Nidana these are awesome small details!
> 
> By kick panels do you mean the scuff trim as you enter the car and mind mentioning how much your SW logo and rear logo add-ons were?


Hi, Ian yes by kick panels I mean scuff trim but keep hitting dead ends for now. The front and rear badges were 75 euro not including shipping and I think the steering wheel was 20 euro off the top of my head not 100% sure about that.


----------



## MikebTT (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi @Nidana, came across your post..where did you end up on a supplier for these?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

MikebTT said:


> Hi @Nidana, came across your post..where did you end up on a supplier for these?


I'm still trying to get the scuff panels its proving harder than expected.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Just an update i have someone doing the scuff plates but as they have not done them for the mk2 TT I'm sending them the whole sill section to be made up. So good news is its going ahead.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I look forward to seeing what you have planned


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

zsdom said:


> I'd 100% buy if they were chrome & for sale


As per the above, if these were done in chrome to match the factory badging, I’d be all over a set of VR6 badges for mine…….any developments @Nidana ??


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Steviejones133 said:


> As per the above, if these were done in chrome to match the factory badging, I’d be all over a set of VR6 badges for mine…….any developments @Nidana ??


The person that made them only does it in the mentioned formats no chrome options. Unless I accidentally come across someone else that can whilst trying to get my dsg button redone.
I'm now waiting patiently for my door scuff plates and hoping they arrive in time for EvenTT 22.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

That’s a shame about the chrome option. I wonder if these guys could help out to manufacture a chrome or even a stainless steel variant - according to their web site, they seem to be able to do just about anything……

I imagine if they could, they’d need a prototype of sorts even if it were just in the silver.





__





Custom Made Car Emblems | Car Badge UK


Our Custom Made Car Emblems are manufactured in the UK to the highest quality by our skilled British craftsmen who have been making badges for over 35 years.




www.carbadgeuk.co.uk


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

That's a nice find and they do in abs format also. I can supply you with an image to use and forward when my phone charges back up.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

That’d be great. 👍🏻


----------



## TT UA (Jun 2, 2015)

Nidana said:


> So a short time ago I did a thing. Well actually I saw a YouTube video and it hit an itch that I was already scratching at images will display the result below. So I'm waiting for a badge to be made up to insert into the steering wheel but also when the guy gets back to me going to see if he can do me a set again for the rear in black.
> The reason being is the colour grade disappears on my car so you don't notice it so much and it's not matching the TT chrome effect. I have since plasti dipped my rear badges to black and it's a lot better but want to redo it as I got called out and it hasn't had the finish I wanted. It won't look it but the rear badge is straight the curve of the boot and photo angle is throwing it off.


@Nidana Do you by any chance know what size the letters are on the VR6 and size of the red box? Basically Iv got a guy how potentially can make these but wanted to make sure we had the right sizes.

if the project goes well happy to get others some made on the cheap 🤞🏼


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Sent image to you.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I‘ve also fired off an enquiry (better late than never) to the guys I inked to earlier. We just need someone to make these at a reasonable cost and get numbers of people who would be interested as I doubt very much that one or two would be cheap.

Maybe we should start a list of members who are genuinely interested so we could put together a group buy?


----------



## TT UA (Jun 2, 2015)

Steviejones133 said:


> I‘ve also fired off an enquiry (better late than never) to the guys I inked to earlier. We just need someone to make these at a reasonable cost and get numbers of people who would be interested as I doubt very much that one or two would be cheap.
> 
> Maybe we should start a list of members who are genuinely interested so we could put together a group buy?


Agree we should get a list of everyone that’s after one! The guys that I’m talking to do work for my business they specialise in acrylic so they said they could make it from that, which I was going to agree to but now thinking might go more OE look.


----------



## TT UA (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I think the OE look would lend itself to looking, well….more original and not an add-on. Are the badges above an example of what your guys can get made up? - they look nice and well made, reminiscent to me of the show number plates that can be bought with a choice of coloured acrylic under the letters.
Hard to tell, but is the lettering on these gloss black or chrome?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Stevie and I have both been in touch with the site Stevie has linked above about possibly doing them in ABS and chromed. In the interest of transparency, this is the returned query.

_ABS Car Badges have the advantage of looking like metal but being made from a form of plastic, they can last a lifetime.

These are our recommended ﬁnish for car badges for most designs as they are lightweight, durable and very high quality.

They can be plated in chrome or various other ﬁnishes and can have various ﬁxation methods, the most common being 3M adhesive.

Tooling - from £450

25 units (MOQ) - from £20.00 per unit 50 units - from £17.50 per unit 100 units - from £15.00 per unit 250 units - from £10.00 per unit 500 units - from £7.50 per unit

*Prices are an approximation and are based on a standard spec. no more than 150mm_

Would need 25 people interested in a group purchase which might be a tall ask. We also figured that if 25 people took it up that we would be looking at £40 to take in shared tooling costs and postage. Nothing is set in stone as yet but this is just what's been returned.


----------



## zsdom (Oct 25, 2020)

£40 for a single badge is alot of cash

Is the prices given not inclusive of the tooling, 20x£25 is £500


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Tooling is separately priced just added it into it. Getting 50 takers would help but that may be a stretch. I'm happy enough with my present units but am willing to get a set to help top up the numbers if it was to go ahead. Yet might be someplace else that can do it at a better price but at least it can be seen what has been found so far.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

As per above, if anyone is interested in this at the proposed £40, please make a post indicating your genuine interest. I’ll start a list here and will edit it and add names of members who would like to order. I’ll keep it up to date until hopefully we meet somewhere near the minimum order quantity that Nidana mentioned above.

The tooling is a set fee for setting up the process - we would all have to share that cost. Then there is the minimum order quantity of 25 units at £20 each. £950 split 25 ways is £38 but add £2 on for UK shipping = £40 each. Shipping might be a bit more for international buyers outside of UK.

I will kick it off with my name and Nidana’s:

1. @Steviejones133
2. @Nidana
3. @HRAB
4. @TT UA
5. @IPG3.6
6. @MT-V6
7. @dgrose
8. @XJGPN
9. @V60 MLM
10. @Rellis90


I will add anyones user name that is interested - only 18 more to go as of 5th July 22 😃

Steve.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I’ll also add that £40 ain’t bad for a custom made emblem or badge given the price of OEM replacements found on eBay for the TT

For example, a rear quattro boot/trunk badge from LLL is over £30









NEW GENUINE AUDI A6 05-14 A7 11-14 TT 03-14 REAR QUATTRO EMBLEM BADGE CHROME | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW GENUINE AUDI A6 05-14 A7 11-14 TT 03-14 REAR QUATTRO EMBLEM BADGE CHROME at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Steviejones133 said:


> I’ll also add that £40 ain’t bad for a custom made emblem or badge given the price of OEM replacements found on eBay for the TT
> 
> For example, a rear quattro boot/trunk badge from LLL is over £30
> 
> ...


Do you follow Mat Armstrong on YouTube - he’s fixing an Aston and the badge for the front is £360!


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

+1 interested - looking for the front VR6 - & steering wheel rectangle -


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

JohnnyFarmer said:


> +1 interested - looking for the front VR6 - & steering wheel rectangle -


With this firm, this is solely for the rear badge work currently……


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Might take a while to bring the people together but worth a shot. Are group buys allowed?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

IPG3.6 said:


> Might take a while to bring the people together but worth a shot. Are group buys allowed?


I doubt we can do a group buy direct with the manufacturer, they way I kinda thought it’d work is that we would have a “spokesperson“ here who would liaise with them over production and payment.

If we got the numbers to the required amount, maybe then those interested would send money via PayPal to the “spokesperson“ along with their shipping address so that one the spokesperson had taken delivery of the order, he would then dispatch to anyone who paid.

Obviously, there is a great element of trust involved here. Trust in the spokesperson not doing a runner with everyone’s money for one……

Very early days yet as only two takers being myself and nidana so this might not even get off the ground


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm not looking to buy, but I just wondered why tooling costs?
Is this something the company supplying them has never made? I.e. they don't make badges? Or they've never had to work with that type of plastic?
I only ask because I thought tooling, was, well a one off cost of tools. But I am probably wrong in my assumption here.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I dunno Darryl, maybe it’s setting up CNC machining tools, got no idea mate. No idea of the badge making process, I had thought maybe 3d printing may be involved but who knows…..


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I dunno maybe it's about making the mouldings for said badges and that afterwards will only ever be the costs per bulk buy. I have just paid tooling costs for some brake decals in the same format to go on the spring clamps.
Should anyone be interested in them also I can supply a link and they are approx £6 for a pair. Will add photos when I have them.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tooling costs in the plastic moulding world are like a complicated mould. Quite literally the mould for the plastic to be injected into

I wonder if a cheaper option is to 3D print them and then have them chrome plated (maybe that same company can do plastic chrome plating?). Injection moulding is quick and good for scale, but it doesn't suit small batches very well due to the high fixed cost

Very interested in how this goes though


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

For my callipers on the front using TTS clips.


----------



## HRAB (Apr 28, 2021)

Add me to the list for this please!


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

HRAB said:


> Add me to the list for this please!


Added for the rear badge 👍🏻


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

@TT UA just added you to the list bud…..21 more to go. Still not heard back from them about new minimum order quantity but I’ll chase them.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

@Nidana what about making badges for the quarter panel too (where the S-Line stickers would go?) Hehehehe 

Sorry to add to the complexity.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

IPG3.6 said:


> @Nidana what about making badges for the quarter panel too (where the S-Line stickers would go?) Hehehehe
> 
> Sorry to add to the complexity.


That’d be nice, but as it stands right now, there‘s only four “takers” for the rear badge and we need min 25 to go into production. Maybe later if we can meet minimum order quantity & tooling costs……


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Steviejones133 said:


> As per above, if anyone is interested in this at the proposed £40, please make a post indicating your genuine interest. I’ll start a list here and will edit it and add names of members who would like to order. I’ll keep it up to date until hopefully we meet somewhere near the minimum order quantity that Nidana mentioned above.
> 
> The tooling is a set fee for setting up the process - we would all have to share that cost. Then there is the minimum order quantity of 25 units at £20 each. £950 split 25 ways is £38 but add £2 on for UK shipping = £40 each. Shipping might be a bit more for international buyers outside of UK.
> 
> ...


Wait i didn't realise i hadn't said "i"!!! Thanks for the effort guys.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

IPG3.6 said:


> Wait i didn't realise i hadn't said "i"!!! Thanks for the effort guys.


So, should I add you to the list for the rear badge ?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Steviejones133 said:


> So, should I add you to the list for the rear badge ?


Added to the list 👍🏻


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

thank you!


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

That’s five down, c‘mon VR6 owners!!! let’s do this!!


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

So I don’t derail the super dull calliper thread. The white part of logo has dulled out due to applying heat resistant clear coat and curing as stated. Decals from supplier do state it’s not needed to be done so could have kept the sheen but was after some extra longevity. I also planned to do them in either black or silver but had seen a Mercedes with them in red and just went with it.








So at just under £6 for decals, £20 for red and clear heat resistant paint and £10 for the clips and just some time. It’s not a bad little thing really. 
I had done this before when I had the split rims but had hand painted the clips in graphite and had a 3.2 logo done. This was alright at the time but doesn’t match with the theme I headed down. Also hand painted the graphite paint doesn’t look great no matter how much you stir the paint it just has dark streaks.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry, I'm a bit lost. What is the group order for?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit lost. What is the group order for?


It’s for the rear boot/trunk badge that @Nidana had made, as per below, but with all of the badge being made in chrome ABS to match the chrome TT badge work.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

With or without the red Audi Sport block part? If not, a suggestion would be to have that part make slightly lower, so the area could be filled with enamel paint if you so wished

Go on then, put me down


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

With the red square “V” with chrome border and the ”R6” chromed to match the TT badge…..added to the list 😉


----------



## dgrose (Jan 1, 2018)

Add me to the list please


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

dgrose said:


> Add me to the list please


Added 😉


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Just to keep everyone who’s interested in this group buy up to date, I had emailed “car badge” about minimum quantities etc and got this reply back from them earlier today. I imagine we still need to bump up forum interest before we can do anything about this. They did mail me before saying that they’d look into minimum order of 10 badges but in all likelihood it wouldn’t be any cheaper than 25 takers, meaning price per badge would be a lot more if we can’t get the numbers up. 

Im hoping they get back to me soon with a better idea of cost and minimum requirements.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

My reply to their last message sent just now.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Update. Got pricing back from Car Badge UK and it’s not the best news. Whilst they would be prepared to do a smaller run of only 10 badges, the price is prohibitive - my maths equates it to £108 per badge whilst a run of 25 works out at £54.00 per badge. This doesn’t include the extra estimated shipping per badge of £2.00. I thought their prices were inc. VAT but apparently not……


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm not part of this buy (don't have a VR6) but I'm slightly confused... If Nidana already has these badges, wouldn't the tooling already have been done with either him or someone else paying for that cost in the past or the company just eating it themselves in order to sell the badges as a product?

Why would you need to pay the tooling cost again? Just for a chromed finish? Seems like it's a better idea to just buy the existing brushed or black, and then paint with chrome spray paint to get the finish you want. Seems like it would be a fraction of the price...or am I missing something?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Nidana had badges made up by a different company. They couldn’t provide a finish in ABS chrome hence me finding Car Badge UK who CAN do this. All we’ve done really is to take Nidana’s design, send it to car badge for a quote to see how economical it might be. I’d only want one if it were chrome to match the OEM TT badge - Nidana’s firm who did his badge work couldn’t offer this and this was another option……

Id thought about spraying chrome but it’d never be as good a finish or last as long as ABS chrome….


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I sent a reply to car badge as follows. I’d be interested to hear opinions of those who have already raised an interest in buying these regarding the pricing - in or out?. I’d imagine none of us want to pay over £100 for a bit of plastic, so that really only leaves the 25 run option……if we’d ever get to that number is doubtful.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Steviejones133 said:


> Nidana had badges made up by a different company. They couldn’t provide a finish in ABS chrome hence me finding Car Badge UK who CAN do this. All we’ve done really is to take Nidana’s design, send it to car badge for a quote to see how economical it might be. I’d only want one if it were chrome to match the OEM TT badge - Nidana’s firm who did his badge work couldn’t offer this and this was another option……


Ah I see. 



Steviejones133 said:


> Id thought about spraying chrome but it’d never be as good a finish or last as long as ABS chrome….


On the back of the car it's probably not going to be much of a problem. On the front where it's subject to chipping and debris, perhaps. As long as you do some decent prep work and use a decent quality product to paint, I think it would be fine. I dunno about you but I'd much rather pay 40 than what looks like over 110 for just a different finish on a tiny badge. It's not like you'd be having to paint a whole body panel DIY and try to have it come out looking good--that's a much harder task.

Hopefully you can get 25+ to bring the cost down though!


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I agree. £100+ is stupid money for 10 badges. I’d rather take my chances with a rattle can and a set of Nidana’s badges…..if they didn’t look good, I’d just remove ‘em. £54 is still steep, it’d be a better more durable badge, but I very much doubt we’ll get to 25 VR6 owners here who want one…….


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

This is an unfortunate set back I’m happy to stay in we get another 24 takers.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I’ll stay on the list also but we’d need to get up to 25. If anyone who I’ve already added to the list would let me know if you’re in or out, I’ll update accordingly. I have reached out to another company who offer a similar service, will see how competitive they might be……


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What about 3D printing and then chrome plating? All that other company would be doing is moulding and then chrome plating anyway, and the mould tooling is the expensive bit


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

That is a good idea, do you know of anyone offering that kind of service?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't but just googled and phoned a company, need to email them rough details. Will keep it updated here

It may or may not work out cheaper?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

This might be of help…..


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

@MT-V6 Did you hear back from your 3d printing enquiry? - I think I’ve hit a brick wall, none of my other enquiries have had a response and I told Car Badge UK of our difficulties regards a group buy, tooling etc…not heard anything back from them either.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Just a small update from me….

I had an email from Car Badge UK earlier asking how our plans for a group buy were going. I explained that due to struggling numbers (think we’re at 7 now) it’s looking doubtful at over £100 a pop due to £600 tooling (£500 + VAT) for a 10 badge run.

I don’t think we’ll get to 25 somehow, and I don’t think any of us want to be “rinsed” of £100+ for a bit of chromed plastic……..


----------



## HRAB (Apr 28, 2021)

Yea, £100+ is too steep. I'm still interested if you can find a cheaper solution though!


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Still tryin’……..


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 19, 2008)

Steviejones133 said:


> As per above, if anyone is interested in this at the proposed £40, please make a post indicating your genuine interest. I’ll start a list here and will edit it and add names of members who would like to order. I’ll keep it up to date until hopefully we meet somewhere near the minimum order quantity that Nidana mentioned above.
> 
> The tooling is a set fee for setting up the process - we would all have to share that cost. Then there is the minimum order quantity of 25 units at £20 each. £950 split 25 ways is £38 but add £2 on for UK shipping = £40 each. Shipping might be a bit more for international buyers outside of UK.
> 
> ...


You can add me to the list. I am In the US if that matters.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

XJGPN said:


> You can add me to the list. I am In the US if that matters.


Nit an issue, however we’re struggling to meet 25 to make it affordable so at this point it ain’t looking good but I’ll add you to the list, postage may be a bit more for you if we meet minimum quantities


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 19, 2008)

Steviejones133 said:


> Nit an issue, however we’re struggling to meet 25 to make it affordable so at this point it ain’t looking good but I’ll add you to the list, postage may be a bit more for you if we meet minimum quantities


Sounds good. Have you tried the Facebook groups to add some visibility?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

XJGPN said:


> Sounds good. Have you tried the Facebook groups to add some visibility?


I haven’t as I’m not a facebook kinda guy!


----------



## XJGPN (Feb 19, 2008)

Steviejones133 said:


> I haven’t as I’m not a facebook kinda guy!


Good deal! I hate facebook, but sadly that seems to be where most people are these days. The US forums have been decimated. I posted a link in the TT 3.2 Facebook group... hopefully it will get some more people joining.


----------



## V60 MLM (5 mo ago)

Im deffo down where do i pay please add me im a deffo buyer


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

V60 MLM said:


> Im deffo down where do i pay please add me im a deffo buyer


We’re building numbers before we can place an order or make any payments. I’ll add you to the growing list though, if and when we reach the required minimum order quantities required, we can all look at how and when to pay then…….

So far, we’ve got 9 interested members but ideally we need 25 to reduce individual cost from £100 to £50ish.


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

Can't help you with the 3D printing, but if you ever needs any embroidery done then my Mrs will do all the digitising free of charge - once done, the colour changes are fairly simple


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

That’s very generous! - thanks 😃


----------



## Rellis90 (5 mo ago)

I’m interested in the badge 👍


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Rellis90 said:


> I’m interested in the badge 👍


Added you to the list 😀

That means we’ve met the low level minimum order quantity of 10 badges!! - obviously they’re pricey at this level at around £108 per member. That’s probably more than most people would want to pay, however if anyone who has registered an interest is willing to pay that amount plus shipping, please post up and I’ll edit the list accordingly to reflect.


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

On FB today.
Any use?








The Plate Gram


The Plate Gram. Отметки "Нравится": 7 772 · Обсуждают: 66. The Plate Gram - Badges, Plates & Signs https://www.theplategram.com




www.facebook.com


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Pah! Not entirely obvious, but the actual website for their FB page is Audi Bootlid Trunk Emblem (Rings) | The Plate Gram

I have no affiliation, just noticed they are selling other audi badges.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

darrylmg said:


> Pah! Not entirely obvious, but the actual website for their FB page is Audi Bootlid Trunk Emblem (Rings) | The Plate Gram
> 
> I have no affiliation, just noticed they are selling other audi badges.


Odd that you should have found these guys…..I did too a while ago. Fired off an email enquiry to them to see if they could assist, never got any reply. From the looks of it, they only seem to do badges in the style of number plate lettering - y’know, the kind with a colour under the letter. From looking, it seems their badges are also quite “thick” due to the dual layer. This would probably look out of place next to the TT badgework as that’s only around 3-4mm thick.

Good spotting though matey 👍🏻

I did contact Car Badge UK again to see if they could do a prototype but the answer was no due to still having to tool up to do it. They were kind enough to send me a couple of sample badges which actually do look very good quality. See pics below:

If only I had a Caterham and worked for Hawkins Group, I’d have been quids in 😂


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Small update. I was hoping to have the door kick plates done but have been getting ignored when enquiring about an update. So this week I have received a refund using credit card to chase it up. I have only lost out on having supplied panels for use as template. Back to drawing board on this one.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

So between this and door kick plates I thought the door kick plates was going to be the easiest to get done. How wrong was I. 
They need some tweaking but some private issues have come up so will be sorted when it settles down. For now though some may like some may not but this is the joys of life.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice. Lovely touch. I’m still working on the VR6 badge - decided to go my own route with DIY. It’s coming along nicely after several failed attempts. I’ll post some pics soon when I’ve got a finished DIY job, talk about fiddly……

Here’s a “taster” - by no means not the finished article…..


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nidana said:


> So between this and door kick plates I thought the door kick plates was going to be the easiest to get done. How wrong was I.
> They need some tweaking but some private issues have come up so will be sorted when it settles down. For now though some may like some may not but this is the joys of life.


Nice! Did you make that yourself?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Steviejones133 said:


> Nice. Lovely touch. I’m still working on the VR6 badge - decided to go my own route with DIY. It’s coming along nicely after several failed attempts. I’ll post some pics soon when I’ve got a finished DIY job, talk about fiddly……
> 
> Here’s a “taster” - by no means not the finished article…..
> 
> View attachment 491756


Also very nice. How did you get the chrome effect?


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> Also very nice. How did you get the chrome effect?


Thanks. I ordered a sample of what can only be described as “mirror on a flexible sheet” from eBay. Had my doubts about how “mirrored” it would be but don’t mind saying it ain’t half bad. See reflection shot below of my lighter. It’s semi rigid, not like paper…basically PET on a roll. Bit of a swine to deal with in such minute proportions and to get looking neat. I won’t go into it all now, but patience, a very sharp knife (I used fresh I blades from a callous removal tool for feet 🤫)

Its still not done, I’ve yet to find and produce a colour match square for the red V emblem. The one you see was taken off the old badge that @Nidana was kind enough to post me.

Ive had a bit more time today to refine the badges, tidied up some edges, painted the sides black etc…..I did have it knocked up at one stage with the mirror on the sides as well as the face but it just didn’t look right as i couldn’t disguise the joins between side and face….

Once I’ve sorted that, it’ll be PU clear coat time and that should be project VR6 badge done for me.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Nice! Did you make that yourself?


Wish I could take the credit for making them but not my work. Been having a chat with them about other methods due to the raised section on the TT dials. Just now trying to look into the metal bonnet pin now as for RHD it’s not functioning at present. 
Gutted that I’m struggling for the kick plates though. 



https://m.facebook.com/story.php/?story_fbid=3529957143958634&id=1525061337781568



Also I think they are now screaming out for Ian’s colour MFA now but that’s beyond my skill set.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hmmm, not quite certain about the market for sonic the hedgehog or Jessica rabbit style dials would be but hey, each to their own 😆


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Steviejones133 said:


> Thanks. I ordered a sample of what can only be described as “mirror on a flexible sheet” from eBay. Had my doubts about how “mirrored” it would be but don’t mind saying it ain’t half bad. See reflection shot below of my lighter. It’s semi rigid, not like paper…basically PET on a roll. Bit of a swine to deal with in such minute proportions and to get looking neat. I won’t go into it all now, but patience, a very sharp knife (I used fresh I blades from a callous removal tool for feet )
> 
> Its still not done, I’ve yet to find and produce a colour match square for the red V emblem. The one you see was taken off the old badge that @Nidana was kind enough to post me.
> 
> ...


Your still giving it a good go. I have not yet bought the chrome paint markers I mentioned due to just knowing they won’t come close to as advertised.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Nidana said:


> Your still giving it a good go. I have not yet bought the chrome paint markers I mentioned due to just knowing they won’t come close to as advertised.


These are turning out to be pretty damn good mate, in terms of matching chrome. I’ve had them side by side with the samples that car badge uk sent me and in terms of reflection, there ain’t much in it at all…


----------

